# Once up on a time when P51D VS Spitfire battle in my room.



## w_nu50 (Dec 12, 2013)

No more else, just for fun. I am crazy with paper model and WWII movie and then... This is my video short movie 4 minutes.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_3uBb-uyhM_

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 12, 2013)

That....was incredible.

Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very entertaining!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 12, 2013)

Fantastic!!! I thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2013)

That was awesome! Well done sir!


----------



## kettbo (Dec 13, 2013)

great stuff!


----------



## Alex . (Dec 13, 2013)

Loved that, very enjoyable. How long did it take you to produce it?


----------



## w_nu50 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you to all comment . Alex, I have done this short film in three days a free time. I am the beginner of film edittor. My career is not about entertainment anymore. But I like it!! and crazy with all aircraft WWII. Sorry with lost someone favorite P51-D mustang. No more else , it is just my imagination.


----------



## silence (Dec 13, 2013)

Great flick! I felt sure there was gonna be a Star Wars trench run at some point!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 14, 2013)

That was phenomenally well done, sir!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Thoroughly entertaining.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

That was great...well done!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## w_nu50 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you to all comment. Gnomey, I have seen your 2 replies from my 2 posts. Thank you so much dear friend. Happy new year 2014 and this is some ... My paper model were downloaded from Flickriver: Photoset 'Model Paper Aeroplanes' by amphalon


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2014)

That was hilarious! The sound was fantastic; real class editing, Amy.


----------



## planb (Jan 9, 2014)

That is just awesome,still laughing,you have future. must have been very time consuming


----------



## w_nu50 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have edited it by Hitfilm to make that sound. Thank you.


----------

